# Cub Cadet??



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The local TSC has several Cub Cadet mowers, something I know nothing about. They have kholer engines. 

I know there's a difference in a real john Deere and the lowes john deere's. Is it the same w/ the Cubs? 

This is the LTX1045 w/ 20hp Kholer & 46" deck. Hydrostatic drive. They want $1599. Does that seem fair?

One of the reasons I'm looking into them is b/c they offer 18mo same as cash financing so I won't have to go drop $1500 cash all at once.

I really don't have that much yard right now, but might in the future and besides, every man needs a lawn tractor regardless of yard size right?


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

P...what about sticking with the push mower buying another toy...sounds like more fun.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No time for it. Besides, it wouldn't fit in the garage w/ the bass boat


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We had a rzt 54in and was a great mower def not commercial grade but if your just using it like once a week for your personal use.....it will last forever and ours had a Koehler motor too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Tonka...

The wife keeps saying we don't need it but... what does she know.... lol

I HATE push mowing grass. Last year she kept saying I'll push mow I'll push mow it...so..... I let her... haha... She hasn't mentioned it much this year.  Yesterday she said, how much was that mower again? HA!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been looking at smaller zero-turns for my lawn..cause I also hate pushing a mower...lol. That seems like a great price for any riding mower.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the zero turn will spoil you for any other mower the only draw back i see is its hard to have a cold brew while mowing
back to the cub ,i know several that have cubs seems to be a good mower an the kolher motors are great engines in my opinion


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've always preferred Briggs and Straton engines ...not really sure why, but I have a craftsman mower with a kholer that I've had for several years. I've kept it serviced well and it still runs like new.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

aww man! my ex kept sayn ..get a push mower and ill do the lawn as a workout.. so i gave the tractor away and got a dam push mower.. she mowed exactly one freaking time, and I have been stuck with the push mower ever since. haha 
i will say its a Honda , and after four years, only one new plug and no oil changes....it starts first time every time!! 
The last tractor i had was a Cub Cadet 42 with a Koehler. had it for three years and not one problem. It was like a Caddy compared to the Yard Machine with POS Briggs and Straton before it,, that I took a sledge hammer too. Thanks for reminding me its time for a new tractor. Cant do another summer of push mowing.


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a Husqvarna basically same size and that's what I paid for it, had it for 3 years now and I would pay for it again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. Got one little bill I want to pay off first, then that $ is probably going towards a new mower. 

Y'all know she's going to want to ride it when I get it. I'll probably come home from fishing on Saturdays & the yards gonna be cut. Lol 

We'll have to flip a coin to see who gets to mow.


----------

